# Wouldn't 80 degree water be noticibly warm to the touch?



## fisharefriendsnotfood78 (Aug 4, 2014)

I just put a new Hydor 25 watt heater in a 5.5 gallon tank. Its been about 4 or 5 hours now. I think I might need to get a new thermometer because mine may or may not be accurate (I'm not sure, it could have been broken when we bought it). I have the temperature set to about 80 degrees and the thermometer says it's about 78 degrees, but the water feels cold to the touch. Sometimes it feels warm though too, especially closer to the filter (which I would expect). Is something wrong? 

I'm new to betta fish and fish in general, and this is my first tank.

Thanks!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well one thing you may want to do is put it right next to the filter. So the heat is put everywhere. Also it will feel cool, it usually always does in the summer. When i had my discus tank, 84*f. It would feel cold sometimes. It is just how the skin works.

Also what thermometer is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Depends how warm your house is, I suppose! Remember, your body's temperature sense isn't objective. It can certainly sense _changes_ in temperature, but remember the power being used to a certain temp has over your perception. That kids' science trick with the bowls of hot, cold, and lukewarm water is a good reminder.

Also remember that your own body temp is probably 98F. There's a difference, especially if you like wearing sweaters or hoodies, or if it's summer on your particular hemisphere!

My fish's water feels lukewarm to me, probably because I keep my room pretty warm.

If you're still in doubt, check the water temp with a cooking thermometer briefly... but wash it very well afterwards!


----------



## fisharefriendsnotfood78 (Aug 4, 2014)

I did move it a little closer to the filter just for that reason. I have a Marina stainless steel thermometer; the kind that hangs over the side of the tank. When we bought it though, I somehow didn't realize it had been opened before and then stapled and taped back in the packaging, which makes me paranoid that it was bought, found to be defective, and put back on the shelf (because my pet store isn't the GREATEST. It's alright, but I've seen better  )


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never used it before. So it doesnt touch the water?

But usually the regular glass thermometers are the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

Water at 80 degrees will feel much cooler than air at 80 degrees. Imagine this, it is 80 degrees out and you fall into an unheated pool of water. You get MUCH cooler, and fast. 

This is because water is so much better than air at transferring heat. In air or anything below 98.6 (or whatever your body temperature is) accept heat out of your body. This is why it feels cool. You get a little cooler, it gets a little warmer. Water is just as warm as the air, but will cool you much faster. It still gets warmer, you still get cooler, but the whole thing just happens much faster, so it is more noticeable. The reverse is true, if you open an oven set to 250 degrees F, it will feel hot, but the air won't burn you. Boiling water is only 212 degrees F, but will burn quickly and dangerously.


----------

